# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software)  واصل برو لكسر بروكسي فيس بوك ماسنجر

## emaa

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اكثر المتضررين من سياسات الحجب هم مستخدمي الانترنت وبرامج الاتصال، حيث يتمثل الحجب الان في حجب كل برامج الاتصالات والتواصل المجانية ، وللاسف هناك الكثير ممن يعتمدون علي تلك البرامج في التواصل والاتصال بشكل اساسي مع اصدقاهم او اقاربهم، ومن اشهر هذه البرامج برنامج فيس بوك ماسنجر  
لعل من اكثر تلك الطرق فعالية في فتح فيس بوك ماسنجر المحجوب لديك هي برامج في بي ان حيث انها قادرة علي فك الحجب في اي دولة ومهما كانت وسائل وطرق الحجب المستخدمة ومهما بلغت تلك الوسائل من التطور . 
فبرامج في بي ان والنظام الذي تعمل به تلك البرامج قادر علي تخطي اي جدار ناري في اي دولة مهما بلغت قوته. 
للتحميل من هنا :
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

